# If I can't smoke...



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

...then I'm going to eat!!! I have had this flu crap for over a week and its killing me!! Enough is enough. Time to eat some good food.

Made some chicken and beef kabobs with a little wine. The steak came out to a perfect med rare....it was lovely!!!

Bigfoot


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm impressed... not so much on the wine, but the kabob's look great! So, are you gonna be bringing more of that on Saturday?


----------



## stig-cl (Nov 13, 2007)

Damn that looks good. If you wanna experiment with *ka-bo*m*bs* (HAH) with me, I wouldn't complain.


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

Sorry to hear that. I think alot of us have gone thru it. Could you taste the food?. I went 4 days not tasting a thing.FEEL BETTER


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

That looks awesome! I'm starting to sneeze today. I better not be getting sick for Saturday.


----------



## cubapete (Feb 15, 2008)

if your looking for a great wine try eagles trace about 80 a bottle or chocolate block from south africa about 26


----------



## TOJE (Jan 1, 2000)

I had a turkey burger....but I'd rather eat at YOUR house!!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

The steak was great and the wine was ok, but it went well with the food.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm a big wino, but I'm not going to waste a good bottle when my taste buds are all out of wack! lol


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

That makes me want to fire up the grill!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

that look's/looked amazing Brian:dribble:


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

that just look amazing!!!! :dribble:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> I'm a big wino, but I'm not going to waste a good bottle when my taste buds are all out of wack! lol


I totaly agree with that


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh, I didn't mean anything about the wine... I probably couldn't tell a good wine from one that came out of a box.

Beer, lagers, hefe's, stouts, IPA's, ale's... well that's a different story!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Nothing like some charred mammal flesh to cure what ails you. Kabobs are a regular event at the cabin during the summer. Take care of yourself and get better soon!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Feel better Bigfoot!!!!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hope you feel better soon Brian. Eat, drink and be merry until then.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Looked awfully tasty


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Those kabobs look mighty tasty! From one bigfoot (size 15) to another - hope you feel better soon!


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

hmmmmm "Bigfoot flu". Sounds worse than the "bird flu".
Hope you get to feeling better... if not, just increase the alcohol content. 4 out of 5 Doctors would recommend getting $hitfaced in your situation.


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Sorry about having the crud Brian. But them K-Bobs look scrumptious. Ummmm.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 2, 2008)

Alright Bigfoot, I'm comin to your house for dinner very soon lol


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Dude that looks so good!
send some over here ha ha


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Ha I've been sick since the Elite event too. Hmmm


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

I never got my dinner invite!


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

man, that looks great! need dinner guests????


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

Thats look great!! Its 8 am here but I'm starting to be hungry


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

bobaganoosh said:


> hmmmmm "Bigfoot flu". Sounds worse than the "bird flu".
> Hope you get to feeling better... if not, just increase the alcohol content. 4 out of 5 Doctors would recommend getting $hitfaced in your situation.


Umm - yeah...I agree!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

:dribble: :dribble: That looks tasty  Nice one Brian, sorry to hear you have the flu


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

Mouth watering! I am so hungry right now!!!

AGHHHH.


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

Feed a fever, starve a cold....

umm....

Starve a fever, feed a cold...

umm...

Feed a fever, feed a cold...

umm...

Eat a shish kabob and drink a bottle of wine! That's it!!!!

Hope you feel better soon!


----------

